# 2008.1.25 Nevado de Toluca ride...



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay, yesterday I went to do the Nevado de Toluca ride with Jorge de Avila with Bici y Montaña.

When I left my house, this was how it looked like:










I decided to take the Viento and replace the clipless peddas to flats. I bought some shoes at Marti with 60% discount, and liked the combo. Kinda different than using clipless, but I didn't feel like my feet were going to come off the pedals like when I started.










I got there at 7:30 but we left by 8:40 or so. We then packed things up and left for the trailhead. The trailhead was the parking lot that is located nearly the falda or whatever is called of the Nevado de Toluca.










This guy (Iker) did the Ruta de Conquistadores last year. It was a very intresting talk about that race.


















We were like 15 or 18 guys:










This are some pics from the way up:



















Well, I got a pic of nice ol me:










Look Ma! no snow!










This was a point where the group waited for laggers (me included).


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay, this is where the group stopped:










We reached sort of the mid climb point by this:










We got to the 'albergue' which is located at the left of the pic. By this point my saddle was killing me! I have to change saddles! and also, my fitness level at this point in time sucks!:










The path in red is what we had to climb walking the bike to get to the craters:










This is a pic from the Albergue:










This is how the start of the walking section looked like!










More or less at 1/3 of the climb, this was looking down:










And looking up:










Well, some guys (and gals) did ride up some sections, but lame ol' me was just puffing and crawling....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

When I finally crawled to the top of the climb, this is what I saw.










On the crater, there are two lakes, this is the right one:










This is the other lake, and a downhill trail which had a lot of loose gravel and it was rocky at the bottom:










Walking to the bottom!










After turning around the lake, again more climbing!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

When we got to the lip of the crater, we had this view:










And we started the way back:










We got to a point where there were some downhilling trails:



















Closing back to the Albergue:










We stopped at the albergue for a bit, and then we started the way back. I missed my full suspension rig by this time! The trail was easy, but bummpy!

At the way back, this is how the volcano looked like.










When we got back to the parking lot, we had some quekas, chit chat, packed the bikes and back to Jorge's place to pick up the cars.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Duuuude, there are some nice downhills there! WALKING? Pfffff.... chickens


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm jealous... I've always wanted to go there.

Thanks for sharing, Rzoz...:thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wow..really nice views! Air must be thin up there...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

niice views :yesnod:
though im still wondering why you took a foto of a lycra-clad dude stretching....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> niice views :yesnod:
> though im still wondering why you took a foto of a lycra-clad dude stretching....


For your enjoyment...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> For your enjoyment...


Damn, that was a good one..


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Y bien... cuando la hacemos????


----------

